# 2 pulsos entrada 1 de salida



## bielhate (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola gente!!

Soy nuevo en el foro y en mundo de la electronica, aunque he aprendido muchas cosas navegando por este.

Bueno les planteo mi problema:

Necesito un circuito del que cada dos pulsos que tenga a la entrada me genere un pulso en la salida.

Se que asi planteado parece facil, pero no doy con la manera.

Gracias de antemano!!;-)


----------



## junior90 (Sep 20, 2009)

pero serán dos pulsos iguales y quieres que salga uno igual a los anteriores?
usa amplificador operacionales. uno de los pulsos multiplicalo por 2 (con ganancia 2) y luego toma el pulso multiplicado por 2 y el otro sin multiplicar y restalos con otro amplificador operacional.
bueno eso es lo que se me ocurre. tal vez esto te sirva.
suerte. probablemente alguien tenga una solución mas facil.suerte.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 20, 2009)

Eso se hacia con basculas. La memoria me puede fallar, estas esdades...
Busca el funcionamiento de un contador binario y verás lo sencillo que es.
Saludos


----------



## bielhate (Sep 20, 2009)

Bueno, les explico mas detallado:

Tengo un sensor de luz, con un LDR, el cual me da un pulso (un 1 logico) cada vez que le incide luz.

Lo que necesito es  que al segundo pulso de este me provoque un pulso, el cual activara un multiplexor,...

Les adjunto una imagen con la relacion de pulsos.

Gracias de nuevo!!!;-)


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 20, 2009)

Asunto facilicimo!!
Usa un flip flop, el IC usa una entrada de clock y tiene dos salidas una es negada. Osea, en teoría funciona como tu estás pidiendo. Cuando ingresa una señal se activa el Q1, luego en la siguiente señal de entrada se activa el Q2 y se desactiva el Q1, y así sucesivamente. Tal como tu lo requieres.

Checa esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/flip-flops.htm
Y esto: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biestable#Biestable_JK
Y mas, teclea en el buscador del foro flip flop y buscar..
Saludos!


----------



## junior90 (Sep 20, 2009)

si en efecto lo que necesitas es un flip flop JK. aqui te envio el esquema que buscas. veras hay dos salidas. Q y (Q<  negada) el circuito empesara dandote un pulso es decir Q estara encendida hasta que le des el primer pulso.con este pulso Q se apaga y al segundo pulso Q enciende (obviamente cada vez que Q se apague Qnegada enciende) pero esto esta perfecto para lo que necesitas. ya que Q enciende cada 2 pulsos.
espero que te sirva. (lleva la Q que no vallas a usar a tierra)

suerte.
saludos....


----------



## bielhate (Sep 21, 2009)

Wooow!! esto es rapidez en responder! Gracias chicos!!

Peeeeero.... voy a darle una vuelta de tuerca.

Lo de los flip flops ya lo habia pensado, pero me generan un problema, y es que al iniciar todo debo tener un 0, al primer pulso mantener ese 0 y al segundo el 1.

Debo añadir que los pulsos de entrada no son constantes, y quiero que el 1 que me da al segundo pulso baje a 0 antes de producrse el tercer pulso. 

Hoy he estado pensando un poco en ello y se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:

Utiliza un contador (HFC4017BE), en la entrada clock iria el conjunto LDR y la salida 2 seria la salida y a su vez resetearia el contador. No se si me he explicado muy bien, pero el procedimiento deberia ser el siguiente: Al inicio tengo un 1 en la salida 0, al primer pulso pasa a la salida 1 y al segundo pulso pasaria a la salida 2 que a su vez resetearia, y vuelta a empezar.
Lo que no se si es posible ya que, al tener salida y reset en el mismo lugar no daria ese pulso.

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 21, 2009)

un 4017 con la entrada reset en la salida 3


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

Si. Estoy de acuerdo con elosciloscopio. Este link te lleva al datasheet del 
4017. 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/499984_DS.pdf

Espero que te ayude!


----------



## junior90 (Sep 21, 2009)

me podrian explicar porque usar un contador de decada para lograr eso?acaso la salida del contador concuerda con la secuencia que se necesita??? porque para el reset en 3 seria el numero 100 es decir 4 no?
gracias y disculpen la molestia.


----------



## bielhate (Sep 21, 2009)

En principio, ¿creeis que me valdria lo del contador? Lo que no entiendo es por que la salida 3 a reset, de esta manera habria 3 pulsos, no?

Gracias!


----------



## El nombre (Sep 21, 2009)

junior90 dijo:


> me podrian explicar porque usar un contador de decada para lograr eso?acaso la salida del contador concuerda con la secuencia que se necesita??? porque para el reset en 3 seria el numero 100 es decir 4 no?
> gracias y disculpen la molestia.


 facil!
si pones un contador con las salidas en binario ¿como tienes las salidas?
¿la primera tienes un pulso cada dos a la entrada?
¿el contador como esta formado?
al grano: es más sencillo de montar ya que tienes que "cablear" los dos flip-flop (o básculas)


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

Exacto, como dice El nombre, puedes puentear el contador como se sigiere. Segun la configuración de los puentes obtienes diferente pulso de salida según los pulsos de entrada. Observa el datasheet.
Valdría la pena experimentar un poco. Luego nos comentas acerca de tu experiencia en la experimentación bielhate.
Saludos!!


----------



## bielhate (Sep 22, 2009)

Esta tarde he tenido un ratito y he hecho prubas con el contador.

-Lo de poner la salida y el reset en la salida 2 no me ha funcionado. Se resetea al llegar a la 2, pero no me da el pulso que necesito. No se si sera por que no tiene la duracion que necesito, o el qué. 
-Poner el reset al 3, necesito de un pulso mas para resetear.Casi lo mismo que los flip flops.

Pero al final di con la solucion:
Utilizar el contador y la salida 2 conectarla a un 555 y la salida de este al reset del contador. El 555 me crea ese pulso que necesito y a su vez resetea.  


Solo me queda daros las gracias a todos por preocuparos!!

Gracias y un saludo;-)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 22, 2009)

bielhate dijo:


> En principio, ¿creeis que me valdria lo del contador? Lo que no entiendo es por que la salida 3 a reset, de esta manera habria 3 pulsos, no?
> 
> Gracias!


 no!

Si pones la patilla tres en el reset, cuando llege a tres, en milésimas de segundo se reseteará y se pondrá a cero; se puede decir que tres y uno son el mismo estado


----------



## bielhate (Sep 22, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no!
> 
> Si pones la patilla tres en el reset, cuando llege a tres, en milésimas de segundo se reseteará y se pondrá a cero; se puede decir que tres y uno son el mismo estado



Hola elosciloscopio! 
Creo que no me exprese muy bien al decir "habria". Quise decir, que necesitaria tres pulsos a la entrada para resetear.

Gracias.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 22, 2009)

no, se necesitarian dos, te lo explico paso por paso:

1. Encendemos el circuito; el  4017 está en uno.
2. llega el primer pulso; el 4017 pasa a dos
3. llega el tercer pulso; el 4017 *pasa a tres, pero inmediatamente después se pone en uno*
4. llega el cuarto pulso; el 4017 se pone en 2
...

En el mismo instante en el que llega a tres, llega corriente a la patilla reset, y se pone en uno, por lo que ha contado hasta dos

Para contar hasta tres hay que conectar el reset en la 4, y así sucesivamente


----------



## bielhate (Sep 22, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no, se necesitarian dos, te lo explico paso por paso:
> 
> 1. Encendemos el circuito; el  4017 está en uno.
> 2. llega el primer pulso; el 4017 pasa a dos
> ...



Si, entiendo. Pero cuando encendemos deberia estar en cero, no? Claro, yo hice el mismo procedimiento pero contando cero-inicio, 1-1º pulso, 2-2º pulso+reset y se pone a cero, 1-4ºpulso...


----------



## Vick (Sep 22, 2009)

No se peleen, mejor háganlo con un solo circuito integrado... ;-)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 23, 2009)

Con el 4017 tambén se hace con un sólo crcuto ntegrado.

hay nfndad de formas de hacerlo

saludos


----------



## Vick (Sep 23, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Con el 4017 tambén se hace con un sólo crcuto ntegrado.



Show me.........


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 24, 2009)

Toco sacar el livewire...

Dejo el esquema y el archivo .lvw
Lo comprimo en zip por si no teneis Winrar:


----------



## Vick (Sep 24, 2009)

naaa... ese circuito ni siquiera se acerca a lo que se planteo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 25, 2009)

pero es lo más sencillo.
Si añadimos un analizador lógico se ve perfectamente el funcionamiento


----------



## Vick (Sep 25, 2009)

Haber:

1. Lo corregiste, el primer circuito que subiste estaba mal.

2. Sigue sin cumplir lo que se planteó originalmente, si elimina el primer pulso pero en el segundo queda siempre en uno, lo cual sigue mal. Si lees, quien preguntó por esto, mencionó que tuvo que agregar un 555 para lograr que el segundo pulso sea correcto según el gráfico que dejó.

3. El autor de este trhead parece que ya lo resolvió, así que no tiene caso seguir, aca lo dejamos...

Un saludo...


----------



## saiwor (Sep 25, 2009)

huua interesante circuitos... buenos aportes vick y elosciloscopio............uuuuuuummmmmm que tanto busque esos... 

Un saludo


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 25, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Con el 4017 tambén se hace con un sólo crcuto ntegrado.
> 
> hay nfndad de formas de hacerlo
> 
> saludos


La "i" no muerde jaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 26, 2009)

jaja
creo haber mencionado que el teclado del ordenador en el que escribí eso tenia la tecla i estropeada

saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 26, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Toco sacar el livewire...
> 
> Dejo el esquema y el archivo .lvw
> Lo comprimo en zip por si no teneis Winrar:


 
Pero yo no tengo Livewire..! Pero editor de imagenes sí.....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 30, 2009)

Porcierto, se m ha olvidado decir, que si lo que necesitas es que en la salida sólo haya un pulso ( y no que se quede el led prendido, como en mis otros esquemas)
sólo hay que poner un condensador de 220-470nf en la salida para que eliminar la continua, dejando un breve pulso en la salida, cuya duración dependerá de la capacidad del condensador

Saludos


----------

